
The Thickener Industry for THC Vape Liquid - dr_dshiv
https://www.inverse.com/article/59207-vitamin-e-acetate-thc-vapes
======
zelienople
Horrible, horrible people who use untested products in vape liquids to
increase their profit margins instead of simply producing a higher quality
distillate. Oh, no, that would prevent them from making the absolute most
money possible, which is the sole goal. Monsters. Horrible monsters.

And that is why capitalism, while obviously the best solution that we have
come up with, needs to be regulated up the wazoo. I'm also looking at you,
Apple.

People are lazy and unethical and they take shortcuts.

Including the writer of that article, who took the easy path to sensationalism
instead of examining the real problem: lipoid pneumonia has appeared in vape
users who inhaled only nicotine and glycerine.

The CDC (and the medical profession in general) does not even have a likely
suspect at this point. The only meaningful statement in the entire article
came from Michelle Peace, Ph.D., who says, "we still don’t have definitive
clinical evidence that vegetable glycerin or propylene glycol, the more
commonly accepted additives in vape liquids, are safe, let alone vitamin E
acetate."

The rats are scurrying for the shadows because they know they did something
wrong by using thickeners to make their shitty rip-off products look high
quality.

A thoughtful article would perhaps examine the evidence in lipoid pneumonia
cases, but it's easier and more sensational to go after the scumbags who,
bless their little black hearts, may not turn out to be the cause of the
problem after all.

